

Amazon Kindle store disables sales to America - CWuestefeld
http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW

======
mikecane
Amazon glitch removes all BUY buttons <http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-
ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW>

------
CWuestefeld
As of 3:30pm EDT, no content is available for sale in the USA.

